# Louisiana Limits Tripletail



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty landed a nice tripletail today. It gave a hell of a fight and almost spooled my reel. It took me twenty minutes to land and weighted in at eleven pounds.

Also caught trout, reds and flounder on Sabine today.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

